# BG RD75 planar installation



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I am looking at getting these, mostly because I hear they are amazing sounding and I have never installed anything like them

Bohlender Graebener RD75 Planar Transducer 264-700

1 question for those who have them or something like them. what is the best way to install them? I cant put them in the walls, because I have a rental house, so tearing up the walls will not be possible. do you just suspend them? do they need a more conventional enclosure to contain the backwave?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

BG says, "The RD driver can be implemented as a dipole mounted on an open baffle, as a monopole with a rear enclosure, or as an in-wall loudspeaker"

http://www.bg-speaker.de/downloads/rd-productinfo.pdf

I have no first hand xp.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you.......exactly what I needed.


----------



## cbrunhaver (Jun 28, 2006)

I used to work at BG for six years. Just let me know what you want to know.

Other than in-wall, I would consider them on an open baffle. Hower, they need to be crossed ofer to a midbass driver. I would consider a minidsp or other active filter solution, as it can be used both for a crossover and to equalize the high frequency response above 8-10 kHz. A crossover of 200 hz or so is a good starting point, depending on baffle configuration. At BG, we used a pair of 8" drivers per side, which worked rather well.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

That is my plan. I am thinking a pair of the peerless hds 8". Will prolly build some 24 db/oct passives for em. I have a 1/3 Oct eq already.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunhaver (Jun 28, 2006)

I would try to leave out an analog 1/3 octave eq out of this level of system for transparency reasons. That being said, you may need to pull down the response in the bass because your woofers will have a bit higher sensitivity. However, it depends on the listening distance because of the nearfield effective of a linesource driver will compensate for that a bit.


----------

